# Paritech - Pulse



## CATAPILLAR (30 May 2008)

Just discovered real time software Paritech. Does anyone in ASF use it? The concept of realtime data and the fact there is a 14 day free trial is very entising.

CATAPILLAR


----------



## Shadex (30 May 2008)

Hi CATAPILLAR, 
I have heard of this program ive looked over it and it seems pretty good. 
Im waiting for the trial at the moment. Ill let you know how it goes.

Shadex.


----------



## macca (31 May 2008)

Hi guys,

At $158.00 pcm or $118 pcm if paid annually in advance, it does seem rather expensive to me.

Quite a few brokers supply Iress or similar for a lot less than that I think. 

I believe some only charge the ASX fees which from memory, are $38.50 pcm.

HTH


----------



## Deltaforce (20 November 2008)

Hey guys

John from Paritech here, PULSE is a far more advanced and capable platform than most of the stuff available from brokers. Some of the more powerful features include, price and trade alerts, news and market scans, automation interface (so programmers can write there own trading systems) live linking into Excel etc. Just for your info you can run a free trial here....

http://www.paritech.com.au/AU/products/data/pulse.asp 

John


----------



## CamKawa (22 November 2008)

Can you place trades through PULSE? What is the brokerage? Does it integrate with IB in any way?


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2008)

Back in the days when I traded the ASX I puchased the Pulse RTTP and used it for one paid subscription period and found the features more than I needed and which my pee brain overloaded with.

From this I realised all I need is live news, charts, market depth, course of trades  AND a trade execution pad all of which Commsec protrader or E-trade Pro have.

However, market scanning for personally defined  criteria is a handy tool to have in the tool box. 

No pay = no data.


----------



## paulchow2k (26 December 2008)

Hey Wysiwyg, I thought Pulse is a monthly subscription rather than a 1 off purchase. Does that mean you still have to pay for data? If so, what's the cost now that you have the software...

regards



Wysiwyg said:


> Back in the days when I traded the ASX I puchased the Pulse RTTP and used it for one paid subscription period and found the features more than I needed and which my pee brain overloaded with.
> 
> From this I realised all I need is live news, charts, market depth, course of trades  AND a trade execution pad all of which Commsec protrader or E-trade Pro have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deltaforce (31 December 2008)

Hi Guys,

Yes, you can trade direct through Pulse.

You only pay the subs, no cost for the program.

Yes, 14 day free trial available.

Cheers
John


----------



## paulchow2k (6 January 2009)

Hey John,
Can the Pulse platform route my order to Commsec directly. Ie $19.95 brokerage cost with commsec or AOT online?

regards

Paul



Deltaforce said:


> Hi Guys,
> Yes, you can trade direct through Pulse.
> You only pay the subs, no cost for the program.
> Yes, 14 day free trial available.
> ...


----------

